# Wie funktioniert ein Livestream?



## Ghrodan (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich gucke nachts am Rechner des öfteren Livestreams von südamerikanischen Fußballspielen, einige Spiele der MLB oder ähnliches.
Und jede Nacht um 3.11 Uhr reconnectet mein Router, heißt also eigentlich, dass ich für eine knappe Minute vom Internet getrennt bin.
In der Zeit ist es mir logischerweise nicht möglich Webseiten zu öffnen, jedoch laufen die Streams die ich schaue ungerührt weiter.
Nun zu meiner Frage: Wie kommt das? Sind die Streams etwa so zeitversetzt, dass die Daten der kommenden Minuten schon im Voraus geladen werden, oder wie kommt es, dass es in der zwischenzeit keine Unterbrechung gibt?

Ich bitte freundlichst um Aufklärung.

MfG, Ghrodan


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (22. Juli 2009)

Hier entlang  --->  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Stream


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

Puffer ftw


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Hier entlang  --->  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Stream



das is ja mal der größte fail überhaupt. welches suchergebnis genau beantwortet jetzt die frage?
wenn man lmgtfy benutzt, dann sollte man es auch können. meistens scheitern die fragesteller nämlich daran, dass sie nach dem falschen googeln, und genau das hast du auch gemacht..

sympathisant beantwortet die frage zwar vollkommen korrekt, aber vllt geht das ein wenig ausführlicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also lieber TE. die sache ist folgende: du kennst das vllt von youtube, da hast du unten in der leiste einmal den punkt an dem du dich grade befindest und diesen immer größer werdenden roten bereich. das was rot ist, ist bereits runtergeladen. alles dahinter noch nicht.

bei einem stream werden die daten kontinuierlich gesendet und dein pc empfängt sie. streams sind meist leicht zeitversetzt, dh sie werden am ursprungsort aufgenommen und nach einem kurzen abstand zu dir geschickt. je nach latenz kommen dann natürlich noch kleine zeiträume für die übertragung dazu. dein pc empfängt den stream und speichert ihn zwischen und spielt ihn dann bei dir ab. dieser zwischenspeicher nennt sich puffer! du hast also um ruckler zu vermeiden immer einen puffer "vor dir". also einen gewissen zeitraum video, den dein pc schon empfangen hat, den du gleich gucken wirst. wenn die verbindug also kurz hängt, wird das video nciht unterbrochen, sondern er zeigt dir erstmal das material ausm speicher. erst wenn dieser puffer leer ist wird es stocken. 

so, das erklärt dann auch im grunde schon alles. du hast also bei diesem speziellen stream einen puffer der groß genug ist die kurze unterbrechung auszugleichen. sobald die verbindung wieder da ist füllt er den puffer wieder auf und läd ganz normal weiter =)


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Ich kenne leider nur Den hier von Isnogud, ein WoW Live Stream wird aber wohl so ähnlich bestimmt mit anderen  sachen gehn.


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

is der noch online?!


----------



## Nebola (22. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube nicht habe auch schon länger nichts mehr von Ihm gelesen, aber ich guck mal ebend nach.

Edit: Klick


----------



## Ghrodan (22. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort claet.
Das ein normaler Stream einen Puffer besitzt wusste ich schon, nur dachte ich, das wäre bei einem Livestream anders, da ja ein Stream in die Zukunft gucken müsste, wenn er wirklich Live ist und trotzdem einen Puffer hat.


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

ja du hast recht, aber diese streams sind halt nicht wirklich 100% live, sondern haben halt eine kurze verzögerung drin.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Juli 2009)

wiki: Um unterschiedliche Laufzeiten der Datenpakete im Netz auszugleichen und damit verbundene Stockungen zu verhindern, wird im Medienplayer ein Puffer verwendet. Deshalb erfolgt die Wiedergabe auch leicht verzögert, typischerweise um 2 bis 6 Sekunden. Reicht dieser Puffer nicht aus, wird er von manchen Medienplayern dynamisch vergrößert.


----------

